# "T" Names??



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

I haven't had much luck coming up with good "T" names..







Hoping you guys have better luck than I do and can give me some good ideas! (I'll be getting a male puppy; red sable, dark sable, or black sable in color)

So far all I have come up with is ...

Tamaska 
Timber (I kind of like this...but I don't want to go outside shouting "TIMMMBBBERRR!!")


















I like the "wolfy" sounding names like the ones above (not human names and not common names you hear every day), but I can't seem to find any more.







I have checked a few baby/dog name websites, but they don't have many names that just seem to 'click'.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

TOSH.O
this site has always been good for lots of suggestions
German Shepherd Dog Names - letter T
I really like Torro and Task


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

"Tocho" Native American meaning "mountain lion"

"Tahir" Arabic meaning "virtuous"

"Theron" Greek meaning "Hunter"

these are just a few...don't know if you like any...i could've searched for HOURS! i too did not want a "human" name for my dog. we ended up naming him "Chobahn" although it's actually spelled "coban" in Turkish, but i wanted people to pronounce it correctly, so i went with a phonetic spelling. once you find the right name you will know. good luck!


----------



## AEA (Sep 17, 2010)

cta said:


> "Tocho" Native American meaning "mountain lion"
> 
> "Tahir" Arabic meaning "virtuous"
> 
> "Theron" Greek meaning "Hunter"


Hummmm..........

How about something in German?


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i looked for german names but the website i was browsing didn't have many boy names and i got lazy...german would obviously be a good choice


----------



## AEA (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm too lazy to search now too!


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

lol i searched again and i still didn't find many male names of the german persuasion. good thing it's not my dog...he might've remained nameless at the rate i'm going!


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

Tyr-"*Tyr* (/ ˈ t ɪər Old *Norse*: Týr) is the god of single combat, victory and heroic glory in *Norse* *mythology"*


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Til
Tarco
Tiburon
Tulsa
Tier
Tychy
Turin


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

German name......*TIMO.*
Otherwise.....Tonka, Trey, Tonto, Taser, Tanook, Tyce.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks guys!! 

Jane - I checked out that website and it's a GREAT place to find names!
I love the names...Tabor, Tschaka, (but this name might sound too much like "Tosca"...) and Turek.

Out of everyone's suggestions the names that I liked were...Tahir, Taser and Tanook! 

I also like Trekker, and I'm still stuck on the name Tamaska.. 

However, I have decided I really don't want a "T" name as the call name because I just cannot find one that I love enough to use as a call name for 12-15+ years. So now I need to find TWO names :hammer: :help: A "T" name for the litter registration name and another name for a call name - doesn't matter what letter!


----------



## Sulamk (Jan 30, 2011)

Tamarisk
teuton
Tory
Toby
Trent


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Tag

*Trigger* call name Bullet or Pistol

Talon

Titan

Titus

Torrid

Tank

*Toxic* call name Poison 

*Torch* call name Pyro, Flame, Blaze, Phoenix, Scorch, Flare, Brimstone, Heat. Other names for fire are *KEGAN*: means "tiny little fire." *PYRROS *means "flame-like." *SERAFINO*: means "burning one" or "serpent." *VULCAN*: means "flash." In mythology, this is the name of a god of fire" 
 
Trouble

Taser

Tristan

*Terror* call name Pain, Mayhem or Havoc


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> German name......*TIMO.*
> Otherwise.....Tonka, Trey, Tonto, Taser, Tanook, Tyce.


Really like the name TIMO.

Toby


Give him a name that isn't yuppy or too far out there.
Use one that you can have fun with.

We used Abby because we can have fun with it:
Yabba dabba Abby
Abby Cadabry
Abby-gal
Is Abby habby?
Shabby Abby
and, of course, Abbers
.... silly stuff like that ...


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I like Tag and Trekker or Trek

T (as a name)
Tango


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Tiger
Talon
Troll 
Tonka


Lee


----------



## Anjulian (May 28, 2011)

Just thought that I would throw in a few. Tarus;Trident;tex or Taylen. Havent thought of any call names yet,so might come back with some.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I thought about Timon when I thought of T names, but now all I can picture is a handsome and majestic GSD being called Pumba at training.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Talon


:thumbup: LOVE that name! That one has been on my short list for a while.


----------



## Siresmom (May 18, 2007)

How about:
Thunder with call name "Stormy" or "Rainey"
Truman

City names:
Tampa
Tacoma
Tuscon
Trenton or Trent
Tulsa
Toronto
Tahoe
Towson
Troy
Tabor


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

Triad!


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

tequila


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you all for the name ideas!!!









I've decided that I'm going to use the name Tamaska as the registered name because it means "mighty and kind" and "mighty wolf" - Almost the same meaning as the name Iorek(call name). I found this definition of the name Iorek on Srafopedia (The His Dark Materials Encyclopedia..similar to Wikipedia) _"Iorek Byrnison, being a bear, cannot have his personality compared to that of humans. He is a hurricane, with a calm eye and a ferocious surrounding. He is charismatic as far as bears go. He is clearly capable of love, since it seems obvious that he loved Lyra, and is completely dedicated to his word, honest to his soul. He is a powerful fighter, and, not being human, cannot be tricked, as is evidenced by Lyra's failure to fence with him. Though he does not earn the trust of many humans, he most certainly has of Will, Lyra, and Serafina Pekkala, as well as the late Lee Scoresby."_ And the name Tamaska always reminded me of the gorgeous black wolf








that Shaun Ellis raised. At first I wasn't completely sure of the name because I thought it didn't really sound all that masculine for a big, male GSD. But the name is starting to grow on me.









I REALLY appreciate everyone taking the time to post name suggestions!! None of them just seemed to 'click' for me though.







(As in..when I saw the right name I'd know "that's the one!")


----------

